# Cree trying out HIS mill WITH the harness lol a few of Pig too



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

He gets jealous when the girls get on his mill... this is his first try out with the belt & harness, and he's really digging it! Please look past dougs long nappy head.

not so sure about this harness thing yet


















Okay dad, I guess I can try this out for that peice of cheese... I know we're going to phase out the cheeze in a few days.


































































Here's piggy pig


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG......I think Mr. Cree needs to come and live with auntie Whitney.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bahaha Cree and thor probably move at the same speed! Auntie Whitney you can baby sit anytime!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You have to many doggies. I shall take him...LMAO

Hey or pig. You know I like me some hard headed girls...LMAO


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

those pictures are great...where did you get your mill at?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tablerock said:


> those pictures are great...where did you get your mill at?


thanks so much. I got the mill second hand from a buddy of mine who had to get rid of his dogs because of falling onto hard times financially... can't beat a grand carpet mill for 80 bucks!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

they are getting so big! what are you feeding those babies! lol! they are turning into some handsome young men tho...they are gonna be head turners. =)


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

awwwww! so cute!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Doug needs to shave his legs. I'm gonna need for you to get that taken care of...LMAO


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Doug needs to shave his legs. I'm gonna need for you to get that taken care of...LMAO


:rofl: ya made me spit my coffee all over my pc at work ... shhh I'm not even suppose to be on tho ...

IBC pass me pig I'm loving that smile ! their both great looking dogs definitely


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks you guys :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG! Theyre looking so big! Cree is turning into quite a handsome young man BTW!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pig is such a cute little thing! Cree sure has a nice body on him!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

[email protected] do they have to be so darn cute!!! Cree is such a stud. and pig....her so sweeeeeeetttt i want her...okay?...alright DONE! lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG they are sooo very cute, Mr. Pig can come visit Tye-Tye here in tx anytime along with Cree and Felony, lol. Great looking dogs


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow Cree looks great... I bet when you have the opportunity to get some real time invested in that thing he will be rock solid! Does he go crazy for a certain toy? since youre using a lure anyway to start out maybe something he likes to chew on or curl up with wil make him more eager? I dunno I have to think of things for when I get Chino and Loca their mill... 

Great pics I love the expressions on his face hahahahaha


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Wow Cree looks great... I bet when you have the opportunity to get some real time invested in that thing he will be rock solid! Does he go crazy for a certain toy? since youre using a lure anyway to start out maybe something he likes to chew on or curl up with wil make him more eager? I dunno I have to think of things for when I get Chino and Loca their mill...
> 
> Great pics I love the expressions on his face hahahahaha


That's the problem with cree... nothing but good ol lovin's and food get him going. He reminds me alot of eeyore to be honest... his high speed is NOTHING compared to the girls. This is the first thing that he's shown interest in, we really don't need the cheese he was going on his own, but the cheese made it so much mor interesting to him. I wish they were toy driven, things would be alot easier!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pig wants to come back and live in NM! lol They look so great with the ears done!!

Tell Doug not to grab the dogs by the lower part of the leg to stack them, he needs to grab them by the elbow and set the front. Drop the front under the shoulder but do not pick up the foot to stack..... silly boyz!! lol

You guys have done well stacking them, I am proud of you! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao no WONDER that crap didn't work for us! All dougs fault!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO men are easy to blame huh! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> That's the problem with cree... nothing but good ol lovin's and food get him going. He reminds me alot of eeyore to be honest... his high speed is NOTHING compared to the girls. This is the first thing that he's shown interest in, we really don't need the cheese he was going on his own, but the cheese made it so much mor interesting to him. I wish they were toy driven, things would be alot easier!


LOL well its funny Chino is xtra toy driven, and Loca would rather chase a stick or a leaf... She plays with toys, only if we're making fools of ourselves or chinos trying to get her to play...But then again, she is new in our house, so I might eat my words pretty soon! 

Its good though that praise motivates him enough, I dont personally believe in rewarding everything with material or food objects, but I think even tho he doesnt have the speed of his sisters, he could have potential if you keep at it.

I trust Lisa set some pretty good foundations that you can build on


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO men are easy to blame huh! lol


Sure take the easy way out LOL :rofl:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

they r looking real good


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

They're so big!!!

Pig looks hilarious in the first picture. :rofl:


----------

